# گوزللک پایدار اولماز کچر آہستہ آہستہ



## Ali Smith

Merhaba!

Could someone tell me the meaning and transliteration of کچر in گوزللک پایدار اولماز کچر آہستہ آہستہ?

Thanks!


----------



## alibey71

Wrong language forum, Ali.


----------



## Ali Smith

Isn't it Ottoman Turkish?


----------



## Torontal

You are on the right place, yes it is in Ottoman Turkish 

کچر (or also written with گ ) _geçer_

it is the 3rd person singular aorist form of the verb geçmek (Tureng - geçmek - Turkish English Dictionary ) its primary meaning is "to pass"

Don't expect a poetic translation from me, but the whole sentence means something like:

_Güzellik pâyidâr olmaz, geçer âheste âheste_
Beauty is not permanent/everlasting, it slowly _passes/fades_ away


----------



## Ali Smith

Thank you, Torontal! But if I am not mistaken, the verb comes at the end of the clause. There is no way _âheste âheste_ could come after the verb. It would be like saying "geçer yavaş yavaş" in modern Turkish (I don't think _âheste_ is intelligible to the current generation of Turks).


----------



## LeBro

Ali Smith said:


> if I am not mistaken, the verb comes at the end of the clause



You are not mistaken but that's not the whole story. Turkish is a S(ubject) O(bject) V(erb) language but it doesn't mean that the verb can not change its position. When it does, it is called "devrik cümle" (inverted sentence) in Turkish and it is mainly used for the purpose of poetry (as Torontal also exemplified by saying " Don't expect a _*poetic *_translation from me.."), emphasis or in daily language.



Ali Smith said:


> I don't think _âheste_ is intelligible to the current generation of Turks)



I am not one of those young generation but don't think that "aheste" has already fallen into the category of (fully) obsolete words.


----------



## rarabara

hi,

I can't make a comprehensive or totally meaningful explanation. I am native kurdish and highly professional in turkish.
I know some arabic and I perfectly see both kurdish and/or arabic expressions in this phrase.

in kurdish,this phrase " گو " means "if" but conditional phrase that potentially  would happen in future in common usage.
"زللک " I was about to say that this word would correspond "that" in arabic,but it does not. because I see double "ل" in word , thus presumably in turkish (but originally in arabic) " an adjective, defining some nouns which are downwarded or are known badly or accepted so,but this category more commonly is known the cases that somebody have lived (i.e. in fact, "circumstances",whic tells someones' downwarding social and economic status")
I also see one pronoun declension in the word  "ك"  (at the ending of word),thus this word might mean: "your slaves"

"اولماز" ,I clearly see a particle (a type of conjunction ) and a question particle ,both are in arabic.

first: "او" means "or" in arabic (conjunction)

second"لماز" clearly means "(for) why?" in arabic.

I presume that " ایدار " would/might be a name but do not know anything about these expressions " کچر آہستہ "

Therefore,I prefer not to conclude with any apparent meaning when I overview the sentence or expression wholly.


----------



## Torontal

@rarabara 
There are zero Arabic or Kurdish words in the sentence...
_Güzellik pây(i)dâr olmaz, geçer âheste âheste_

گوزللک _güzellik_ Turkish word
پایدار _pây(i)dâr_ Persian origin
اولماز _olmaz_ Turkish
کچر _geçer_ (or dialectic _keçer_) Turkish
آهسته آهسته _âheste âheste _Persian

(btw the Arabic word for "that" and "why" are written differently: ذلك dhalik and limadha  لماذا respectively, there is no ز in them, but ذ.)


----------



## rarabara

Torontal said:


> @rarabara
> There are zero Arabic or Kurdish words in the sentence...
> _Güzellik pây(i)dâr olmaz, geçer âheste âheste_
> 
> گوزللک _güzellik_ Turkish word
> پایدار _pây(i)dâr_ Persian origin
> اولماز _olmaz_ Turkish
> کچر _geçer_ (or dialectic _keçer_) Turkish
> آهسته آهسته _âheste âheste _Persian
> 
> (btw the Arabic word for "that" and "why" are written differently: ذلك dhalik and limadha  لماذا respectively, there is no ز in them, but ذ.)


yes, right.(my report/analyze is incorrect!)
sorry for the case and thank you for explanation
I have to polish my arabic ,unfortunately I confuse the written version of similarly pronounced letters (in common). (  ذ ز  ث س ض د )


----------

